# Wilcom Hatch



## Bryce77 (Oct 10, 2016)

I will like to know what is the difference between Wilcom Hatch and the wilcom deco studio 3

I'm planing in buying an embroidery machine I use the hatch on the 30 day period but I notice is seem design for home use? I have a digitizer but also learning and I want to buy the right one


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

DecoStudio is a Startup Business grade software for very basic artwork along with other print/design tools for screenprinting and other business oriented tools. 

Hatch is Strictly Embroidery Has some more tools than decostudio on the embroidery side and is optimized for home users that care less about working their software into a business enviornment and just want to make files. It doesn't have quite the same power as EmbroideryStudio but oddly enough has some of the advanced features that are extra for EmbroideryStudio.


----------



## pawprintz (Jan 18, 2007)

Bryce77 said:


> I will like to know what is the difference between Wilcom Hatch and the wilcom deco studio 3
> 
> I'm planing in buying an embroidery machine I use the hatch on the 30 day period but I notice is seem design for home use? I have a digitizer but also learning and I want to buy the right one


Like you I am just getting into embroidery. I've yet to buy a machine, when I do I plan to use a professional digitizer as according to many a professionally digitised design will look good & sew out trouble free, especially on hats. Like you I also want to understand the digitising process & also have been looking at Hatch. I find it intuitive and so far at least it's running fine on my iMac with Bootcamp. Only real downside so far is there is an option to export to Tajima / DST, but not Barudan / DSB. I might have to get a third party application for this, depends if I buy a Barudan. Haven't figured that out yet. 
Haven't tried e3 yet which everyone says is the best, but it's also a lot dearer than Hatch but will try it.


----------



## pawprintz (Jan 18, 2007)

So Bryce, did you decide which software to go with? I have been playing around with Hatch and so far it appears do do the things I believe I will need. 
See below a visual (trueview) of my first digitizing job, I haven't stitched it out yet as I haven't gotten a machine yet. If anyone is interested in stitching this out please message me with your email address and in which format you would like me to send this, I am interested to hear how it stitches out. Its digitised at 60mm high.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm also playing with hatch right now on a 30 day trial. It looks like it has most of the features I need and in 10 days, I haven't crashed it once, unlike Embroidery Office which I've crashed 5 times in the same time. I haven't decided if I'm going to purchase it yet or not but the lettering software seems fairly easy.


----------

